# Next D-day GB project....



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2010)

Now, as the Typhoon is getting closer to what I can do before I have the right propeller and codes, I've been thinking what to do next in this GB.
So far I have Lt Luckman's 388 FS/356 FG P-47D _'Lucky's Lady/Moonbeam McSwine'_ if I can find one with the correct tail _and_ a Spitfire from the No. 331 Squadron flown by Lt Tage Valdemar Ståhlenberg in and around the 6th of June '44. This would be a Mk. IXB or C I think, the problem is though to try to figure out more about him, or at least a possible machine, he flew 127 missions with this squadron it seems....
But, as you all know by know, something else will most likely pop in my head to add to this list!  

Edit: Forgot to add this P-47D, 226932 D3-H 397 FS/368 FG Maj R Hendricks _'KwitcherBitchin'_......


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2010)

Yep, you'll end up doing a Thunderfire, flown by an American Swede in a Norwegian Squadron, carrying barrels of Guinness under each wing......


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2010)

Quite right old boy! The Guinness would be for the pilot though....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2010)

Ah, so a special tube from each barrel, up through the wing, and into the cockpit! Should be easy enough to scratch-build.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 23, 2010)

My dad says Guiness tastes like Mud


----------



## DBII (Feb 23, 2010)

H-man, don't go and start any trouble now. 

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2010)

Look out, insulting Guiness.......


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm on my way to the 'States. If the mud there is like Guinness, it must be a wonderful place!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 23, 2010)

Ever tried adding a pinch of pepper…………………


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2010)

NJ has Guiness Mud??

Dammit, we only have Carolina Clay down here!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2010)

*MUD!!!???*


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2010)

Take Cover.......!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Calms down*

331 332 squadron - for king and country - Norwegian fighter squadrons at war - spitfirepilots.com


----------

